# Pegboard for a downdraft table



## hedorah99 (Feb 7, 2011)

Was planning on making a downdraft table for sanding. Would pegboard be a decent material or would the holes be too small?


----------



## 97phatlady (Aug 16, 2008)

Will work just fine.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

It will work. I made one using pegboard. Keep in mind that the bigger the board, the less it will suck.


----------



## hedorah99 (Feb 7, 2011)

Sorrowful Jones said:


> It will work. I made one using pegboard. Keep in mind that the bigger the board, the less it will suck.


How big was yours. I have a leftover piece about 2'x2'?


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

hedorah99 said:


> How big was yours. I have a leftover piece about 2'x2'?


I am not sure. I can measure tomorrow. Here is a couple of pics, maybe you can get an idea of the size.


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

Sorry to be negative but it would be frustrating to build a tool that under performed.
The airflow thru those tiny holes must be minimal? If you are generating much dust the flow would not likely be sufficient.
I have a table with a mesh of half lapped 1/4 x1.25 inch hardwood with square holes about an inch square. The lattice boards are rounded over to make them more stream
lined. It does work well for sanding with a ROS above it. It is about 2 foot square to make a usefull working surface. It is the height of the table saw so serves as an out feed table.
It is powered by a 1/2 hp motor with an old furnace fan. The filter is two 24x16 inch furnace filters that can be air blown out periodically. 
I would think the holes need to be at least 3/4 inch for good air flow.


----------



## hedorah99 (Feb 7, 2011)

That sounds much better but size and money restrictions are just gonna limit me to something I can hook up to my shop vac. Some day in the future when I have more than a condo basement for a shop, ill have to try yours.


----------



## hedorah99 (Feb 7, 2011)

Got it done. Did some light test sanding on it. Seemed to work ok. Next cutting boards I make will be its trial by fire I guess. Thanks everyone for the help and input.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

If you have a small sanding project and the board just doesn't seem to draft enough, just tape over some of the holes and the draft will increase. I have had no problem with mine. It doesn't get absolutely everything but it gets the majority


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

I used pegboard for mine and it works out great. I used the free plans from Rockler, for the box.


----------

